# Help name my new puppy



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

My new Mal puppy is coming home next weekend and i am needing to come up with the registered name. Her call name will be Alibi and the Registered name must start with a D. Any ideas?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Leanne Webster said:


> My new Mal puppy is coming home next weekend and i am needing to come up with the registered name. Her call name will be Alibi and the Registered name must start with a D. Any ideas?


I vote "Daja" pronounced "day-ya". French for "already".


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Dalai Alibi

Dalai = ocean 

Craig


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dubious Alibi


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Demented Alibi
Distinguished Alibi
Deranged Alibi
Devious Alibi


Craig


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dally, Dallas, Daffie, Dara, anyway, have a look here:

http://www.braquedubourbonnais.info/en/Dog-name-D.htm


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Dlueless...lol

"good boy Dlue"... When praising

"Dlueless, come over here you bast**d"... When angry. 


Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Didn't Do It

If you have enough space, Didn't Do It Have An Alibi

Don't Blame Me


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How about Dog? :twisted:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

"Damn" that hurt (after she hits the decoy !!!!
D.D. Decoy Destyroyer


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Dominus, it is a title and a good female name


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

my wife suggested diamond


----------

